# Mud motor or surface drive pics or plans?



## TxTightLiner (Jan 9, 2013)

I need a mud motor or surface drive on my duck boat.
The other day I was cruising through the river when I noticed the I could see the bottom so I turned it around and then bam!! I hit something hard it took a chip outta my prop.
Anyone wanna share there plans and or pics with me ?
I'm handy in the shop so I plan on building my own MM or SD, not sure which yet.
I am still looking for ideas & info on these.
I know you can buy blue prints on these for around $30, but I'm not 100% sure I want to make one so I don't wanna throw 30 away. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 11, 2013)

I would get the plan they come with parts list so it makes it easy to piece the thing together.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Jan 11, 2013)

That's what I'm going to have to do.
I am still unsure weather I'm am going to build a SD or LT motor.
I would like to hear from someone who has experience with both and the pros and cons.
Thanks for your reply. I hear people are getting 15-20mph out of 13hp LT motors on a 1436!
That seems pretty quick I thought.


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 11, 2013)

I do not know what is better long tail or surface drive I guess is it about where you are trying to do. I build a long trail out if a weed wacker for a canoe I had. I have been working on get part to getter to build on out of a Harley motor. 80 ci motor makes right at 75 hp at the crank and weight just as much as at 35 hp vanguard motor guys are using. It is going to sound sick going down the swamp at 4 in the morning. Lol I may have it built before next year.


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 11, 2013)

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=4rd2d3PQSiA&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D4rd2d3PQSiA


----------



## kjames (Feb 1, 2013)

I wish I could help, I was in the same boat awhile back didnt really want to buy the plans just look them over. I coudn't find them any where and the ambition was lost! There is a video on you tube that gives you a good idea.
=D> go you tube


----------



## sdm111 (Feb 1, 2013)

go to www.mudmotortalk.com alot of people are making them there


----------

